# How many have tinnitus



## asere

How old where you when you got it?
How do you manage/cope?
How did you get it?
Do you still listen to the home theater at high levels?

I am curious since I got it recently and I'm 40.


----------



## hjones4841

I am sure that many folks get it who do not listen at high levels. For me, I have had it about 20 years and I am 63. Listening at high levels likely was a contributor for me. 

Coping with it? What choice do you have? Don't think about it and you won't notice it as much.


----------



## pddufrene

I've been having it since I was about 23, I use to listen to extremely load music in my vehicle, plus being a machinist in a really noisy environment day in and day out for the past 15 years really contributed to it more so than the music. As long as there is some noise present it doesn't bother me much but say if the power goes out and its really quite it drives me crazy.


----------



## hjones4841

That's a good point about having some noise going. Some manufacturer (don't remember who) makes a table top device that has either pink or white noise to provide a background for sleeping. Check out Brookstone to see if they have something like that.


----------



## tcarcio

I have a very minor case of it and find that as long as there is some kind of background noise going on I don't even notice. I have a fan that I use every night that does the trick. I do feel bad for people who have it severly though. I remember going to a Ted Nugent show and sitting in the front row with no ear protection when I was about 25 and my ears were ringing so bad afterward it kept me from staying or falling to sleep for a week. I was soo glad it wen't away and alway's had ear protection after that if I knew I was going to a show where I was going to be close to the front.


----------



## gorb

I get some ringing or pressure every once in awhile, but it's definitely not a daily thing. I had an hearing test done not too long ago and my results were fine 

I'm 27 and the audiologist was very excited that I came in for the exam because she generally doesn't see people until it's already too late.


----------



## chashint

I am 54, and have had it for so long I don't really remember ever not having it.
Doubt if there's any one thing to blame, I grew up in a rural environment with lots of loud farm machines, lots of hunting, worked as a mechanics helper for 2 summers at a large airport, and of course listened to more than enough loud music in my youth.
For the last 35 years I have been surrounded by equipment fans and even though the SPL is well documented to be within the OSHA constant exposure limits it has taken its toll as well.
Since the tone in my head is so consistent most of the time I don't really take to much notice of it.
On the very rare occasion it will stop for a few minutes and when it does it always initially scares me... I think I might suddenly be deaf.... since I do get a pause once maybe twice a year (even though it does only last for an instant) it makes me stay aware of how great it could be to have 'normal' hearing.


----------



## Norcuron

Since mine has been around over 10 years I guess the background noise is key for me. It does not take much background noise for me to not notice the ringing. I still listen to my stereo loud sometimes but definitely less in my car.


----------



## Andre

I have had high freq tinnitus (sounds like a smoke alarm going off) 24/7 for 12 years. It is very loud and at first I thought I was going to go insane. I can't stand a quite room as it seems to get louder, I sleep with a fan that sounds like a Cessna or I use a noise generator https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/white-noise-generator/id334493179?mt=8 and sleephones http://www.sleepphones.com/fall-asl...e=altitude&utm_medium=ppc&utm_campaign=coupon. 

Reference noise generators look for one where you can add in different colors (purple, brown, white..etc) and different volumes and pitches and with a set of headphones find the combination that effectively masks YOUR sound at the lowest volume (any noise cranked up high enough will mask any tinnitus but level of sound is probably just adding wood to the fire) 

Escape activities that you can immerse yourself into like gaming can help you "forget" you're hearing something (since the sound is generated by your brain) at least for a little while. 

Main thing is that you have to accept there is no cure at the moment (even though allot of "stuff" being sold that claims to help) and carry on.

Headaches for me my it Much worse. In my case I take a shower (acrylic cabinet vice tub and curtain), the sound of the water in the cabinet helps mask and the warm water helps the headache

As for HT If I were to adjust it to help ME it would sound very good for everyone else so I live with boosting the center channel a few notches.

In the Future I hope someone comes out with a receiver with DTS Headphone X that can be played in conjunction with the regular speakers so that everyone is happiest


----------



## asere

Mine is somatic. It briefly amplifies with head and body movements. Example, if I tighten my neck muscles, apply pressure on my right check, jump or bend down it hisses more.


----------



## ISLAND1000

I'm 71. Tinnitus doesn't get any better as you get older. Plus, add to that the loss of high frequencies and you have to wish you were twelve and could do your hearing experiences over again. Playing in a band is bad for your ears.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

I'm 34 and I've had it since my late teens or early 20's from when I was into car audio. I only really notice it when it's really quiet. It did get much worse when I had an ear infection a few months ago but went back to normal after the infection went away. I do use a fan when I sleep, part of it is probably due to making the tinnitus less noticeable.


----------



## asere

I never really listened at high levels. Other than a few clubs in my early twenties and a rock concert back in 2006 I don't know what to blame. I blamed my movie watching at home and sub frequencies but then again under 85d with occasional over 100db spikes. I have it on one ear so who knows. I guess turning 40 is a starting age for some to remind us of what we did in the past whether it was loud out not.


----------



## asere

Andre said:


> I have had high freq tinnitus (sounds like a smoke alarm going off) 24/7 for 12 years. It is very loud and at first I thought I was going to go insane. I can't stand a quite room as it seems to get louder, I sleep with a fan that sounds like a Cessna or I use a noise generator https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/white-noise-generator/id334493179?mt=8 and sleephones http://www.sleepphones.com/fall-asleep-faster-headphones?utm_source=altitude&utm_medium=ppc&utm_campaign=coupon.
> 
> Reference noise generators look for one where you can add in different colors (purple, brown, white..etc) and different volumes and pitches and with a set of headphones find the combination that effectively masks YOUR sound at the lowest volume (any noise cranked up high enough will mask any tinnitus but level of sound is probably just adding wood to the fire)
> 
> Escape activities that you can immerse yourself into like gaming can help you "forget" you're hearing something (since the sound is generated by your brain) at least for a little while.
> 
> Main thing is that you have to accept there is no cure at the moment (even though allot of "stuff" being sold that claims to help) and carry on.
> 
> Headaches for me my it Much worse. In my case I take a shower (acrylic cabinet vice tub and curtain), the sound of the water in the cabinet helps mask and the warm water helps the headache
> 
> As for HT If I were to adjust it to help ME it would sound very good for everyone else so I live with boosting the center channel a few notches.
> 
> In the Future I hope someone comes out with a receiver with DTS Headphone X that can be played in conjunction with the regular speakers so that everyone is happiest


The problem with tinnitus is if you use headphones you have to be very careful because headphones is one main cause for tinnitus in todays society.


----------



## hyghwayman

I have had ringing in my ears for many many years, didnt realise it was an issue I read this post, lol.
sometimes it gets bad enough that w/o a fan or background noise I cant sleep, joys of getting old and going to concerts when younger


----------



## FlashJim

I've had it for 30 years (I'm 47). It gets worse when I have sinus problems.


----------



## asere

FlashJim said:


> I've had it for 30 years (I'm 47). It gets worse when I have sinus problems.


Jim, I just saw your sub build thread. Nice work and amazing talent you got there.


----------



## FlashJim

asere said:


> Jim, I just saw your sub build thread. Nice work and amazing talent you got there.


Thanks! Shoot me a PM if you have any questions. That was done to show what could be done with minimal tools.


----------



## asere

FlashJim said:


> Thanks! Shoot me a PM if you have any questions. That was done to show what could be done with minimal tools.


I will thanks. You proved you can accomplish anything if you put your mind to it.


----------



## asere

I notice most say they need a fan or noise to go to sleep. Is this because it is distressing or the tinnitus is too loud to be able to fall asleep?


----------



## |Tch0rT|

I have a few reasons for the fan as I tend to get hot when I sleep but in regard to tinnitus... When everything is that silent the tinnitus can seem really loud and it's unnerving to me that it's inside my head. The fan raises the noise floor lowering the perceived loudness of the tinnitus, detaching it from inside my head and gets lost within the fan noise. I guess that's how I'd explain it for me.


----------



## asere

I don't sleep with a fan I just try to ignore it or listen to it to get used to it. I do use a sleep/sound machine just to relax.


----------



## Sonnie

I am not sure how long I have had it, but it has been several years.

I just ignore it as much as possible and have learned to live with it. If I don't think about it, I don't notice it. At times it is worse than others, but again, nothing I can't live with... as if I have a choice.


----------



## asere

Sonnie said:


> I am not sure how long I have had it, but it has been several years.
> 
> I just ignore it as much as possible and have learned to live with it. If I don't think about it, I don't notice it. At times it is worse than others, but again, nothing I can't live with... as if I have a choice.


I hear you I'm a newbie with the hissing noise. When it's quiet I hear it more like everyone else with tinnitus. I ignore it and when I don't or can't while listening to it I see it as music to my ears. What can we do but accept it and enjoy life.


----------



## asere

What is considered mild tinnitus? Is it when you only hear it in a really quiet room or semi quiet room? Any thoughts?


----------



## admranger

I've been diagnosed with tinnitus for about 6 months now. I've had it longer than that but it recently became worse recently so I went to the Ear/Nose/Throat Dr. that yanked my tonsils 9 years ago (at age 41, I don't recommend waiting that long).

My Dr. prescribed alprazolam at a very low dosage to help me sleep on bad tinnitus days. I do sleep with a white noise generator as my wife is a light sleeper and that was bought to help her get to sleep easier.

Tinnitus is another example of why youth is wasted on the young. :bigsmile:


----------



## kenbola

Have had it for 5 years. 
Did the ent route. 
Eventually u learn to live with it. 
Mind over matter. 
Dont worry it will become MUCH less noticeable over time. 
Ps- ambien WAY better for sleeping than alz. 
Hang in there.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

admranger said:


> Tinnitus is another example of why youth is wasted on the young. :bigsmile:


So true. I wish I could go back in time and smack my 18-24 year old self for screwing up my hearing with loud car stereos. If I knew I would have the home system I have now... oh well I did learn a lot about audio back then so it wasn't a complete waste of time. lddude:


----------



## kenbola

And you had FUN!


----------



## |Tch0rT|

LOL yeah that's true I did have fun back in those days. The tinnitus reminds me of it heh. I do miss feeling the bass like you do in a car though.


----------



## flamingeye

Funny thing is I never had tinnitus or new anything about it till 6 years ago when I read about it on the web then slowly after reading about it I started to experience it myself , at first it had to be really quit and I had to concentrate and listen for it that’s how it started by me listening to see if I had it, but I only notice it if I listen for it other wise I don’t really hear it , but now I’m always listening for it , I keep thinking if I hadn't read about it I wouldn't of even known I had it or even heard it, if I just hadn't tried so hard to hear it in the first place . 
I've always used ear pugs even when I was younger my Dad taught me this, at concert I always brought plugs and at home I have my SPL meter out when I play my music loud to make sure it’s playing at a safe level.


----------



## asere

flamingeye said:


> Funny thing is I never had tinnitus or new anything about it till 6 years ago when I read about it on the web then slowly after reading about it I started to experience it myself , at first it had to be really quit and I had to concentrate and listen for it that’s how it started by me listening to see if I had it, but I only notice it if I listen for it other wise I don’t really hear it , but now I’m always listening for it , I keep thinking if I hadn't read about it I wouldn't of even known I had it or even heard it, if I just hadn't tried so hard to hear it in the first place .
> I've always used ear pugs even when I was younger my Dad taught me this, at concert I always brought pugs and at home I have my SPL meter out when I play my music loud to make sure it’s playing at a safe level.


Even with you having plugs at loud events you got tinnitus. Shows that while exposure at loud volume can cause it. It is not always the case.


----------



## admranger

There are so many things over my 50 years that contributed to this, I'm sure.

Concerts. Playing Trumpet in band/marching band for 14 years or so. Skeet shooting (custom ear plugs). Amateur auto racing (those Porsche Cup cars are really LOUD when they go by, and they went by me a lot). Playing with gun powered nailer shots (hit them with a hammer, they go "pop" -- seemed cool as a kid). Working security at concerts in college, never wearing ear plugs...

Yeah, I guess I should not be shocked I have tinnitus, but the ringing really has increased in volume over the past few years.


----------



## flamingeye

Yea maybe the power of suggestion or reading no just kidding there , I noticed I had this at 49 years after my last concert I’m 54 now , but I still wonder what really caused it could it of really been the concerts? even though I used ear plugs. I was for 10 years a drill and blast foreman and before that a head blaster in the strip mines but even then I always used proper rated ear plugs for the job and that's what I used for concerts too.


----------



## admranger

flamingeye said:


> Yea maybe the power of suggestion or reading no just kidding there , I noticed I had this at 49 years after my last concert I’m 54 now , but I still wonder what really caused it could it of really been the concerts? even though I used ear plugs. I was for 10 years a drill and blast foreman and before that a head blaster in the strip mines but even then I always used proper rated ear plugs for the job and that's what I used for concerts too.


Confirmation bias for tinnitus! That'd be a really unfortunate thing! 

I know what you mean about hearing protection during D&B ops. Been working underground on and off since '91 (engineer), so seen a bit of D&B. Hearing protection isn't overlooked at my place of employment. PPE is provided and if you are caught not wearing it when you should be wearing it, you have to bring donuts for everyone the next day! That's a motivator (I guess we don't care about body mass index...Ha!).

I wear earplugs for most concerts, but not ones at decent SPLs. Steely Dan Friday night had a peak of 102, with average being about 90 dB according to my not calibrated, free, iPhone app. Clean, undistorted music. So good!


----------



## OZZIERP

At 55 it is a reminder now to turn it down as not to increase its intensity.
Most of it was working and playing in loud atmosphere not to mention having 250 wpc amps hitting the limiters when I was younger, I now use an AVR with no danger of that repeating itself.
I keep a Radio Shack DB meter next to my easy chair so I can check to see if I am getting carried away with the volume.


----------



## admranger

OZZIERP said:


> At 55 it is a reminder now to turn it down as not to increase its intensity.
> Most of it was working and playing in loud atmosphere not to mention having 250 wpc amps hitting the limiters when I was younger, I now use an AVR with no danger of that repeating itself.
> I keep a Radio Shack DB meter next to my easy chair so I can check to see if I am getting carried away with the volume.


What do you consider a 'safe' level? <85dB is ok for an 8 hour day, but for a 2 hour movie?


----------



## flamingeye

And what about it not being a consistent 85db for 8 hours doesn't that come into play too , a movie is not constantly at 85db ether and at times it may hit 105db with explosions and such . just saying


----------



## asere

IMO 85db continuous or not just with the environmental exposures it will catch up to everyone sooner or later. This is a loud planet as it is.


----------



## asere

How about if you already have tinnitus. How do you best protect yourself from getting worse? Yes we can wear plugs to loud events but there will be times that you won't have them like an ambulance siren that flies next to your ear or someone yelling etc.


----------



## flamingeye

asere said:


> IMO 85db continuous or not just with the environmental exposures it will catch up to everyone sooner or later. This is a loud planet as it is.


very true and the noise pollution is only getting worse


----------



## OZZIERP

Hear ya go. http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/noise-exposure-level-duration-d_717.html


----------



## asere

OZZIERP said:


> Hear ya go. http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/noise-exposure-level-duration-d_717.html


According to the chart one minute at 110db is damaging. So would movie watching that high cause damage?


----------



## OZZIERP

asere said:


> According to the chart one minute at 110db is damaging. So would movie watching that high cause damage?


I would purchase a db meter and make sure your not damaging your hearing and if you think Hi-Fi gear is expensive price quality hearing aids.


----------



## asere

OZZIERP said:


> I would purchase a db meter and make sure your not damaging your hearing and if you think Hi-Fi gear is expensive price quality hearing aids.


I do have spl meter and watch nowhere near reference with spikes set 80DB. I was wondering for someone that watches at reference levels how damaging is it because according to your chart 110 db in just one minute causes damage.


----------



## OZZIERP

Think about this an ambulance has 110 to 120 db siren (depending on brand)and if you have to listen to it go by for more than a few seconds its really annoying most have their fingers in their ears.


----------



## asere

OZZIERP said:


> Think about this an ambulance has 110 to 120 db siren (depending on brand)and if you have to listen to it go by for more than a few seconds its really annoying most have their fingers in their ears.


That's right. So reference or near reference is damaging?


----------



## OZZIERP

asere said:


> That's right. So reference or near reference is damaging?


Depends on the room and how far away you are from your speakers , db meters are not that expensive and just to be safe it would not hurt to find out what you are subjecting your ears to because we all suffer some form of hearing loss with time no sense in hurrying it along.


----------



## asere

OZZIERP said:


> Depends on the room and how far away you are from your speakers , db meters are not that expensive and just to be safe it would not hurt to find out what you are subjecting your ears to because we all suffer some form of hearing loss with time no sense in hurrying it along.


As I mentioned earlier I do have a meter and it does not exceed 80 db most of the time.


----------



## tesseract

asere said:


> I do have spl meter and watch nowhere near reference with spikes set 80DB. I was wondering for someone that watches at reference levels how damaging is it because according to your chart 110 db in just one minute causes damage.


Watching a movie with peaks of 110 dB is not the same as a continuous sound at 110 dB.


----------



## asere

tesseract said:


> Watching a movie with peaks of 110 dB is not the same as a continuous sound at 110 dB.


True but a peak here and there won't that be damaging? After all the chart mentions 1 minute at 110 is all it takes.


----------



## Stereo_Dave

HUH ?? - I've had it for - I dont remember how long - Attributed to working sewer construction , german saw, chain saw, table saw, routers, etc w/out plugs - Then of course Car stereo at ear bleeding levels daily - I cant hear the tone on my dvm for "continuity" unless I hold it next to my ear- somedays its OK some days I go insane. 24/7/365 so I always have something to listen to - I only do what the voices tell me - 

Walk-man in my ears all the time didnt help either - I'm curious if I go deaf, will I still hear the riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing -


----------



## flamingeye

I think once you go deaf that’s it no sound your brain is no longer getting any signals from your Corti those little hairs in there have gone completely dead , I always keep a spl meter next to the couch and keep fresh batteries in it .


----------



## flamingeye

Besides tinnitus is there anyone here really sensitive to high frequency pitch or sounds , there are times I will hear a really high pitch sound that hurts but my wife and sun never hear it I’m not always sure what’s making the sound but sometimes it comes from are old CRT TV or an outlet, but the weird thing is I’m the only one that hears it , has anyone here ever experience this ?


----------



## ianp1966

Hi I managed to get my tinnitus, in my right ear, when watching my son and his band performing in a small pub gig when there was a huge feedback loop from his guitar. The thing that bothers me the most is that i worked in some extremely loud environments, cutting stone with 2 meter water cooled saws for one, in my time and was very careful sometimes wearing two levels of protection including custom made earplugs. 
I think i'm getting used to it now after three maybe four years.


----------



## asere

flamingeye said:


> Besides tinnitus is there anyone here really sensitive to high frequency pitch or sounds , there are times I will hear a really high pitch sound that hurts but my wife and sun never hear it I’m not always sure what’s making the sound but sometimes it comes from are old CRT TV or an outlet, but the weird thing is I’m the only one that hears it , has anyone here ever experience this ?


There is this condition called Hyperacusis. That causes sensitivity to noise like even the clanking noise of dishes is bothersome. Sometimes it goes along with tinnitus. I'm not sure if what your describing is that or not.


----------



## admranger

asere said:


> There is this condition called Hyperacusis. That causes sensitivity to noise like even the clanking noise of dishes is bothersome. Sometimes it goes along with tinnitus. I'm not sure if what your describing is that or not.


I must have this. Every time my wife tells me to do something I find it bothersome.


----------



## GhostB.C.

Yes. 

In my late teen 90-95 doing raves and other clubbing. I can ignore it but I have problem listen to people in crowded places.


----------



## wssmith

I have it as well. It seems to be mostly in my left ear. It's very noticeable when it's quiet, so I sleep with a fan running. Too many concerts in my youth without ear protection is the culprit, I suspect.


----------



## MikeinSalem

Wow, where do I start. I am 56 and have had tinnitus for as ling as I can remember. I remember hitting rolls of super bang caps with a sledge hammer in a cement stairwell. That will make your ears ring. I was eight and did not know better. My brother has it, he started playing in rock bands when he was 12. My father had it, he went thru WWII. 

I have heard of people who had it so bad that they talked a Dr. into cutting their audio nerve in an attempt to get rid of the noise, rendering themselves deaf and still stuck with the ringing. 

This discussion came up on a gun board that I follow and one member who is severely hearing impaired stated.

"Tinnitus is 9/10 times hearing loss that your brain is trying to interpret. If you have it, you have lossage.

Your brain is compensating the loss with the ringing because it needs to fill those lost signals with something it can interpret as noise.

I've managed my tinnitus with various techniques but most important was therapy to make my brain bring something else.

I had therapy up at Fort Knox medical center that was experimental and the therapist helped me with it by making me appreciate music more.

His theory was to rebuild and restrengthen the worm in your brain for music so it replaces the ringing...it works for me...a lot of the times but it's annoying in it's only right.

The Bonanza theme song gets boring after a while but it sure beats the ringing."

Could be a result of injury to the inner ear. No one knows, that is why there is no treatment/cure.
Trying to get to sleep is the hard part. I listen to late night talk radio.


----------



## ru4au

I'm 42 and I have had it for better than 15 years....I used to own a car stereo store and had 6 15's in my car....lol....I'm sure the extended times listening at extreme levels had something to do with it


----------



## Sonnie

See... we knew all that stuff was gonna damage our ears and we just did not care. Kinda like the other stuff that damaged our brain. :whistling:


----------



## tesseract

asere said:


> True but a peak here and there won't that be damaging? After all the chart mentions 1 minute at 110 is all it takes.


I don't know of any movie or song that has a continuous 110 dB signal. 

A very loud peak certainly can damage. When in the infantry, I witnessed a flashbang grenade go off in a guy's ear, he was permanently deafened in that ear. Bad idea, stringing a training boobytrap at ear level.


----------



## tesseract

MikeinSalem said:


> I have heard of people who had it so bad that they talked a Dr. into cutting their audio nerve in an attempt to get rid of the noise, rendering themselves deaf and still stuck with the ringing.


This has been done? I can't imagine someone talking a doctor into doing something like this, wow. You would think the doctors would know that the ringing might still exist.


----------



## asere

tesseract said:


> This has been done? I can't imagine someone talking a doctor into doing something like this, wow. You would think the doctors would know that the ringing might still exist.


What I do not understand is if the auditory cortex is removed and you go deaf since the ear is the only organ we hear out of. How can it be possible to still hear the tinnitus? Even if tinnitus happens to originate from the brain there would be no more connection to the ear.


----------



## jamesfrazier

Only 20 years old and I have pretty substantial tinnitus in both ears. I was at a good friends hunting camp shooting my .22 when a of a sudden my buddy thought it would be a good idea to unload a clip of his 9mm right by my head. I had no ear protection and lost hearing for good hour. That being 2 years ago I still have trouble sleeping sometimes and can hear it over most over things. I've learned to tune it out and usually can ignore it but if something happens to remind me of it, even a thought, it's all I can think about. Very obnoxious, and quite scary thinking about the permanent damage done to my ears internals. My love for loud music does not help the situation, I just hope it doesn't get any worse from here.


----------



## asere

jamesfrazier said:


> Only 20 years old and I have pretty substantial tinnitus in both ears. I was at a good friends hunting camp shooting my .22 when a of a sudden my buddy thought it would be a good idea to unload a clip of his 9mm right by my head. I had no ear protection and lost hearing for good hour. That being 2 years ago I still have trouble sleeping sometimes and can hear it over most over things. I've learned to tune it out and usually can ignore it but if something happens to remind me of it, even a thought, it's all I can think about. Very obnoxious, and quite scary thinking about the permanent damage done to my ears internals. My love for loud music does not help the situation, I just hope it doesn't get any worse from here.


If you listen to music really loud if will eventually get worse. Especially as we age. I would keep it down. For me it is not the ringing tinnitus it is more like a hiss and sizzle sound but I have it only on my right ear. People with tinnitus hear different sounds most othe time besides the ringing.


----------



## jamesfrazier

Nothing crazy loud, but I do enjoy some good depth. Too poor to get too loud ha. The sounds I hear are just high pitch ringing. It slightly pulsates in volume but usually is just a constant ring.


----------



## asere

jamesfrazier said:


> Nothing crazy loud, but I do enjoy some good depth. Too poor to get too loud ha. The sounds I hear are just high pitch ringing. It slightly pulsates in volume but usually is just a constant ring.


Can you hear yours over anything?


----------



## jamesfrazier

Oh yes, even in a car with the windows down. It's a pretty dominant ringing.


----------



## asere

jamesfrazier said:


> Oh yes, even in a car with the windows down. It's a pretty dominant ringing.


I freaked out when mine started. Now it is annoying at times especially if I just sit and do nothing in a quiet area.


----------



## jamesfrazier

asere said:


> I freaked out when mine started. Now it is annoying at times especially if I just sit and do nothing in a quiet area.


I did too, I was ignorant and just believed it would go away. It hasn't gotten much worse but definitely hasn't gotten better. I feel deep regret for not taking extra measures to preserve something so important. So oblivious to the importance of talking care of your body when your young..


----------



## asere

jamesfrazier said:


> I did too, I was ignorant and just believed it would go away. It hasn't gotten much worse but definitely hasn't gotten better. I feel deep regret for not taking extra measures to preserve something so important. So oblivious to the importance of talking care of your body when your young..


I feel for you getting it at 18. I just turned 40 and got it. We can't look back now with regrets just get used to it and make the best of life.


----------



## jamesfrazier

asere said:


> I feel for you getting it at 18. I just turned 40 and got it. We can't look back now with regrets just get used to it and make the best of life.


I agree and I do my best. But like you said, alone in a room even with the tv on for me sometimes gets very bothersome. Hopefully one day something can be done to atleast help the issue.


----------



## asere

jamesfrazier said:


> I agree and I do my best. But like you said, alone in a room even with the tv on for me sometimes gets very bothersome. Hopefully one day something can be done to atleast help the issue.


You could try a fan to help you sleep or in a quiet place.


----------



## jamesfrazier

White noise has worked beat for me thus far.


----------



## asere

jamesfrazier said:


> White noise has worked beat for me thus far.


White noise machine or with headset?


----------



## jamesfrazier

I meant white noise as in just background noise. Usually a fan, sometime music at low levels.


----------



## asere

jamesfrazier said:


> I meant white noise as in just background noise. Usually a fan, sometime music at low levels.


I see. I usually use a sleep sound machine with sound of rain.


----------



## ru4au

I agree Sonnie...It didn't matter at the time....but there are parts of music I would like to hear again....I wish I had only listened at 110db it was hours at 140 or better.....My hearing went completely out for a week or better in my right ear....called sudden sensinural hearing loss....just about made me cry


----------



## asere

ru4au said:


> I agree Sonnie...It didn't matter at the time....but there are parts of music I would like to hear again....I wish I had only listened at 110db it was hours at 140 or better.....My hearing went completely out for a week or better in my right ear....called sudden sensinural hearing loss....just about made me cry


How are you doing now with the tinnitus?


----------



## gbreda

I am 50 now and have had it for a few years now. Yup, loud car stereos when younger and too many loud concerts than I can count. I remember going to a Dam Yankees concert and having my ears ringing for days after..and that was sitting in the balcony of a small venue. That didnt stop me though and back then wearing ear plugs at a rock concert was unheard of. 

It really came on when I went to a Nicklback concert while having a bad head cold. The ringing never stopped after that night.

Today, I still go to many concerts (at least 8 this past summer) and I can usually manage seats very close to the stage. I wear ear plugs for the opening band and will put them back in if the main band is just too loud.

As others have mentioned, I am able to ignore it and so far has not bothered me much mentally Grateful for that.

WOW, I cant use Dam Yankees real name LOL


----------



## the_rookie

"How old where you when you got it?" 

You know i can remember hearing sound like tinnitus since i was very young. My earliest memory of it was when i was about the age of 4, when i just watched mighty morphin power rangers, and was laying on the couch and heard something like a microwave without the loud hum. Told my mom but didnt have a clue what i was talking about.

How do you manage/cope? Idk just live. But its bad for me to sleep at night. It keeps me awake. I try to have a fan on, but gets the room cold. I can hear it bad when i put ear plugs in for my motorcycle. For the few minutes before i use the bike, its torture.

How did you get it? No idea, it wasnt until later that we really got really good av equipment in the house. But had old realistic equipment. Speakers, avr.

Do you still listen to the home theater at high levels? I do, but not for too long, live in apartment...people tend to...you know


----------



## |Tch0rT|

the_rookie said:


> How do you manage/cope? Idk just live. But its bad for me to sleep at night. It keeps me awake. I try to have a fan on, but gets the room cold. I can hear it bad when i put ear plugs in for my motorcycle. For the few minutes before i use the bike, its torture.


I know this sounds stupid and it works for some people but not others but you can try this for temporary relief:



> All you do is wrap your palm of your hand over your ear so that your fingers extend around the back of your head. Then simply tap one of your fingers or the skull with an index finger to make a drumming sound.
> 
> You should be able to hear a dull sound in your ears as you tap the finger or your head. Relief for tinnitus can occur after about 50-60 beats.


http://ezinearticles.com/?Relief-For-Tinnitus---2-Simple-Tips-That-Work&id=6293981

It works for me for a bit but I only do it when it's bothering me that I can't sleep, which is rare. :dumbcrazy:


----------



## asere

Here is a support forum for anyone that has is bad or can't cope.

http://tinnitussupport92262.yuku.com


----------



## svtcontour

I've had it for a long time, but I also have allergies and I find its much worse when my allergies are worse. I've learned to deal with it. Not thrilled but it is what it is


----------



## AudiocRaver

I have some at very high frequencies, about the same in both ears. It is noticeable in a fairly quiet setting, but easy to tune out - I rarely think about it. Hearing is still good out to 14 KHz.

There were 7 or 8 years of playing in rock bands, plus a 30 or 40 loud concerts over the years, all unprotected. In the last 5 years, I have actually gone quite regularly to clubs to catch local bands and smaller touring acts, but now I use earplugs religiously. And there were a few really bad sinus/ear infections back in my 30s that probably contributed to it.

There has been no noticeable change for as long as I can remember since noticing it 20 or so years ago.


----------



## ru4au

My ears ring 24/7


----------



## arkiedan

I'm sitting here typing this with that [email protected]%@^@^&!!$ hissing in my ears! Still, only noticed when there's relative silence. I have no idea if it was exacerbated by being around loud noises. I went to very few rock concerts back in the day, but many, many jazz clubs and classical concerts. My sister has it and she's never gone anywhere (well, hardly.)


----------



## ISLAND1000

The loud, 85db and up, noises don't have to emanate from a musical source. Many what we consider mundane everyday noises exceed the level where damage can occur.
House hold items can be damaging (over time), anything from a hair dryer to a vacuum cleaner.
`
See this: http://www.dangerousdecibels.org/education/information-center/decibel-exposure-time-guidelines/


----------



## robertss1952

Just found this thread and though I would add my experience.

I am 61 years old. I developed tinnitus in my right ear 6 years ago from an ear infection. The sound is quite loud and I have lost over 50% of my upper frequency hearing in the same ear....so mostly deaf in the ear with multiple high pitched sounds in my head 24/7. 

My ENT suggested listening music that has a wide variety of frequencies but with modest bass. Most symphonic music meets this criteria. 

I also have pain with loud high frequency noises...especially small children shrieks, truck brakes, etc. 

Ear infections make it the sound worse as does loud music/TV/movies. I do not listen at or near reference levels.

I sleep with ear plugs and have for over 30 years due to extreme issues staying asleep with noise in the room. That means I hear the tinnitus all night too and sleep machines do not help. 

My ENT also mentioned that cutting the auditory nerve was an option but there was a possibility of still hearing the tinnitus in my head. No way I am going to do that. There are a couple of drugs out there but they don't seem to help much.


----------



## balor1eye

I also have tinnitus and high frequency sensitivity in one ear of which I've managed to gain some control with my diet - very low sodium and drink alchohol and anything with caffeine in moderation. Mine is due to Meniere's disease, though, so take that with a grain of salt (pun intended) if your's isn't.


----------



## Tweaked05

I don't know if I have it or not. I only hear high pitched noises every once in a while, and not very loud.


----------



## rab-byte

Tweaked05 said:


> I don't know if I have it or not. I only hear high pitched noises every once in a while, and not very loud.


Same here


----------



## MikeinSalem

Sorry guys but it sounds like you have tinnitus. But check with your doctor. 
Tinnitus symptoms can come and go. You might hear hissing, ringing or even buzzing.


----------



## Sean O

I hear it a night when it is very quiet, I am only 29. I think being in the military is what caused mine. During the day I am able to tune it out as long as I do not think about it. It is annoying. I wish that there was a cure. But hey, it could be worse.


----------



## rab-byte

Working security at live shows did it to me.


----------



## dockman

I have had it for around 10 years and it's getting worse. Initially, it was sporadic, now I have it all the time, some times worse than others. When I drink alcohol, I have noticed the ringing intensifies. I just had an appointment with a specialist and he said there is no cure. I don't have a problem sleeping, I just try to forget about it.


----------



## asere

I am sure most or all with tinnitus have heard of the American Tinnitus Association www.ata.org
It is important to donate something at least every now and then in hope they find a cure or make it better.
Some people have it mild and might not find a cure important but there are others that have it severely bad and barely make it day in and day out.
It is beneficial to find a cure not just for ourselves but to help others really struggling.
The site also shares success stories that are very motivational.


----------



## jekern1015

The ringing started before I hit high school, as young kids we would save our allowance and buy black cat firecrackers and then play army and toss them at each other like they were grenades. I have had more than my share of them blowing up next to my ears. I remeber one time that after it blew up I couldn't hear anything and I hid at the neighbors for the night untill I could hear over the ringing. I have been rejected by the army,navy and marines due to not being able to pass the hearing test. I am 50 yrs old now and you just learn how to live with it. Thats my story.


----------



## mark62

as a kid i had many ear infections, growing up I shot lots of guns hunting and such, in my teens to late 30's lots and i mean lots of concerts.

in my late 20's i had a hearing test and have notch hearing loss, meaning i really dont hear anything in the 5k range.

I have tinnitus that comes and goes, but mainly i hear it way more than not. the worst thing is that i hear distortions when listening to music that is not there and therefore can not enjoy listening to most music. Watching movies is not as bad. i would swear the distortions were coming from the tweeters but i have asked my wife to listen and she doesnt hear it and i hear it with almost all speakers. ribbon tweeters seem to be the best for me.

funny i saw this thread because i have been depressed about this for some time as i love listening to music.


----------



## Tweaked05

I think my tinnitus might be getting worse. I'm hearing the ringing more frequently, and last night I noticed that my right ear sounded clogged up.


----------



## Andre

That sounds like an infection Tweak


----------



## swatkins

I find my symptoms increase when I am tired... As a Paramedic I was up for over 30 hours sometimes. After a long shift, on the drive home, the ringing was almost unbearable.


----------



## rab-byte

8 year of retail HT sales and before that security gigs at a local arena have certainly done a number on me for only 33. 

I know it's far worse at the end of a long day vs a quiet day off with the house to myself. 

Yamaha Denon and other avr manufacturers have started trying to promote ear health kindness. You'll find their AVRs have an initial volume setting for power on. You can set it for a low level and raise the volume to what is comfortable to you. While this won't fix tinnitus it can stave off the effects of loud listening. I've also found this to be one of the reasons I love my ESL speakers, clean at low levels, they don't aggravate symptoms nearly as much.


----------



## swatkins

I noticed that Tylenol really helped to lower the volume of the ringing..


----------



## rab-byte

swatkins said:


> I noticed that Tylenol really helped to lower the volume of the ringing..


Don't overdo acetaminophen it can cause liver damage very quickly. The FDA is actually reassessing dosage requirements now. The difference between just enough and too much can be as little as two pills. Also no one knows exactly why it works. They understand what it does but nit how. 

I'm off my soapbox now.


----------



## swatkins

Thanks for the warning.. I am taking quite a bit of it now, doctors orders.... Bum knee....  They keep checks on the old liver about every 4 months....


----------



## SteveMA

hjones4841 said:


> I am sure that many folks get it who do not listen at high levels. For me, I have had it about 20 years and I am 63. Listening at high levels likely was a contributor for me.
> 
> Coping with it? What choice do you have? Don't think about it and you won't notice it as much.


I'm 64 and been living with it for about 10 years. I agree, no choice but to deal with it.


----------



## roger1014

I've had it for a long time ...at least 10 years. Doesn't really bother me until I think about it. Sounds like a low volume air leak or pink noise. Funny thing is that I got a dog whistle app for my Android tablet and tried it out on my dogs! I can't hear it at all until it gets above 20k. Dogs hear it and wife hears it but not me. Wife is older than me ... over 60!. Don't know if this loss of hearing high frequencies is related to the tinnitus or not.


----------



## roger1014

rab-byte said:


> Don't overdo acetaminophen it can cause liver damage very quickly. The FDA is actually reassessing dosage requirements now. The difference between just enough and too much can be as little as two pills. Also no one knows exactly why it works. They understand what it does but nit how.
> 
> I'm off my soapbox now.


Heard the same thing on CNN the other day! They suggested that two tablets, of the OTC medicine, is no more effected that one!


----------



## Andre

Its been 10 years for me, I had a perscription drug reaction that cause in inner ear problem. I woke up thinking the smoke alarm was going off, but it wasn't, I've had a very high pitched smoke alarm sound going off in my head 24/7 since then, there is not cure, for the longest time you go insane, you just want it to end. In the end you have accept and live with it. 

I mask the sound at night, I have a fan that I sleep with that is loud (I actually bought it for this reason) and that helps a bit. When that is not enough I use my Ipod. I have download a few different noise generators (pink, blue, violet, brown). Since my noise is very high pitched I use a mix of violet and brown. I use these:

http://www.sleepphones.com/

and just hang the ipod off the headboard.

I have spent money on alot of "cures" none work. After reading so very much on the subject what I figure is happening is that the stereocilia in the inner ear are vibrating on there own without external stimulus (hearing something), this sends an electric impulse to the brain telling it its hearing something even though its not.

Going to an audiologist they gave me their test (putting on headphones and listening to beeps), and they tell me that I am losing my hearing. I try to explain to them one logical fact:

You put me in a sound proof room to listen to your little beeps so that outside noise won't affect the outcome of the tests right....yes thats correct...ok then my problem is that I have an INTERNAL noise that you CAN'T control affecting your tests, how to do you expect me to hear your little beeps when I have a very load constant beep going off in my head....oh you have tinnitus, that just a sign your losing your hearing....sigh...you don't get it do you


----------



## roger1014

Yep...they just tell me it's "Old Age"!


----------



## Savjac

I was a jet mechanic for many years, I wonder if that had any effect on me ?? :gulp:


----------



## asere

Savjac said:


> I was a jet mechanic for many years, I wonder if that had any effect on me ?? :gulp:


Oh yeah! If you were doing that for years the engine can cause that.
As for me I'm 40 and have it on my right ear for nine months. How I got it I'm not sure but I do have high frequency loss.


----------



## mark62

my tinnitus doesnt bother as much as i hear distortions when i listen to music, so basically i dont listen to music anymore.... :sad:


----------



## kathmorgan12

I'm 34 and I've had it since my late teens or early 20's from when I was into car audio. I only really notice it when it's really quiet. It did get much worse when I had an ear infection a few months ago but went back to normal after the infection went away. I do use a fan when I sleep, part of it is probably due to making the tinnitus less noticeable.


----------



## FargateOne

It is been 30 years for me after a shut of an other hunter practicing with me at clay field shooting before I got the time to put my ears plug. It is a burden that I must carry every day since then. Sometimes only to pray can help ...


----------



## asere

I'm surprised this thread is still alive after almost a year since anyone commented here. 
As for me it's still the same. I only notice the crickets when it's really quiet. Sodium seems to make it worse.


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DqMcClain

I can't remember NOT hearing a ring at about 16KHz... used to drive me crazy at night when I was a kid. As soon as the AC would shut off I could hear it. In fact, I can hear it right now... but the good news for me is that it's pretty faint. The noise of typing on a clicky keyboard is enough to mask it. Even better is that it hasn't really gotten worse even considering some of the absurdly loud things I do. I'm a taiko drummer, and I do a lot of welding at home in addition to working on a live show in Vegas... and I was a marching band director for 5 years. Somehow I heard my girlfriend's phone ring in her purse last night around 4 corners, and down a flight of stairs.


----------



## FargateOne

I do not know what lower the tinnitus but a lot of things rise it up:
stress
alcool
salt
ibuprophene


----------



## Tufelhundin

I developed mine in the Military, Desert Shield & Storm was the straw that broke the camels back though. Im in my mid 40's and I turned 21 in August of 1990 will sitting outside of Khafji from there everything went to .

I remember taking a physical to become a Drill Instructor back in 94 and I kept failing the hearing test, I finally told them it doesn't matter if I'm deaf or not for everyone will be yelling.:rofl:


Must have worked the next thing I know I'm at DI school at Parris Island.

I'm an avid bow hunter and sitting in the woods when its calm is almost unbearable and on days its snowing all I can hear are locust, LOL.

I also keep a fan on at night just for the noise.


----------



## PT800

I developed a slight case @ 60.
Most of the time I do not even notice it.
On my 60th birthday I had a hearing test...almost ruler flat to 8KHTZ.
And can hear up to around 15KHTZ.


----------



## AudiocRaver

PT800 said:


> I developed a slight case @ 60.
> Most of the time I do not even notice it.
> On my 60th birthday I had a hearing test...almost ruler flat to 8KHTZ.
> And can hear up to around 15KHTZ.


Nice!

But 60 Hz? That's the first I have heard of anything that low. Maybe it is psychic sensitivity to all the 60 Hz everywhere.:dontknow:LOL


----------



## PT800

AudiocRaver said:


> Nice!
> 
> But 60 Hz? That's the first I have heard of anything that low. Maybe it is psychic sensitivity to all the 60 Hz everywhere.:dontknow:LOL


Not 60 [email protected] 60 years old, actually maybe 4 months before is when the tinnitus started.


----------



## AudiocRaver

PT800 said:


> Not 60 [email protected] 60 years old, actually maybe 4 months before is when the tinnitus started.


I can't believe I misread that so badly. Apologies. Time for bed!!


----------

